# Don Bodin Music For Media



## donbodin (Jun 28, 2015)

Excited to share my website.
http://www.DonBodinMusic.com

I compose dramatic score and song and have delivered over 100 tracks for advertising clients (and won the 2013 Hollywood Music in Media Award for ‘Best Score for a Commercial Advertisement’)

My music has been used in over 50 Television shows broadcast around the world and this year I received 4 IMA (Independent Music Awards) Nominations for
2 of the albums I released last year.

When I am not scoring I Host http://www.SampleLibraryReview.com a music production resource blog.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 16, 2015)

donbodin said:


> http://SampleLibraryReview (Sample Library Review)


Hey Don, your link doesn't work, the '.com' part is missing.

Probably not that big of a problem, since you've got that link in your sig anyway.


----------



## donbodin (Oct 16, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> Hey Don, your link doesn't work, the '.com' part is missing.
> 
> Probably not that big of a problem, since you've got that link in your sig anyway.


Thanks!


----------

